# problem with school JD 4320 e-trans



## scout37 (May 23, 2012)

Hi, my students have a seven year old, 1075 hr. 4320 that has seen about 75 student drivers a year, with novice to strong skills. About three weeks ago we noticed that when the forward or reverse pedals were released the tractor would come to a sharp stop. Now we have a problem of losing speed under load in high range but not rpm's. We have changed the fluid and spin on filter, and cleaned the heck out of the two screens with no improvement. 

Any thoughts?


Thank you,

jjm


----------

